
NetPatch Firewall - Full control over your network - Android Firewall - netpatch
http://firewall.netpatch.co/
======
unicornporn
I would not send all my network traffic through this closed source app when
there's an excellent open source app that does the same thing.

Actually, it very much looks like a NetGuard[1] ripoff both UI and feature
wise.

To get the adblocking/hosts file blocking features of NetGuard, you need to
get it from GitHub[2].

EDIT: I see now that they host the APK on GitHub. Can't find much code there
though[3].

[1] [https://github.com/M66B/NetGuard/](https://github.com/M66B/NetGuard/)

[2]
[https://github.com/M66B/NetGuard/releases](https://github.com/M66B/NetGuard/releases)

[3]
[https://github.com/netpatch/NetPatch_Firewall/](https://github.com/netpatch/NetPatch_Firewall/)

~~~
nikolay
Not only it's closed source, but it has no information for who's behind it!

------
atErik
An alternative choice for Android KitKat users with non-rooted phones/netpads,
is to use/try the "NoRoot Firewall" app by "Grey Shirts", imho its one of the
best firewall, which uses kitkat-specific internal-VPN-routing module to
process & filter network trafffic packets. VPN network traffic filtering
process works locally inside the device, no external servers/cloud etc are
used. It allows to create multiple (outbound) TCP protocol based rules for
each app, based on outbound external/remote domain-names, domains with
wildcard subdomains, IP-address, some IP-Net ranges, specific single port,
etc. Can show reverse domain names of outbound traffic IP-address, etc. It
does not use any excessive or Privacy violating or intrusive Permissions. And,
it does not support IPv6 net-pkt filtering, cannot handle ICMP, UDP,
MultiCast, etc packets, cannot set inbound specific rules, cannot handle multi
ports in same rule, etc. It does crash sometime too often, if there are too
many outbound traffic. All mentioned features (and limitations) included &
available for use, for free :)

------
atErik
NetPatch website still isn't using a public-CA based SSL/TLS-cert, at the time
of this posting. And not showing checksum/digest code for the apk/installer
file, in primary-domain website.

developer is in the process/stage of adding those soon.

------
edgartaor
Currently I'm using NetGuard, which it's open source, but this project sound
interesting. I'm gonna give it a try.

